# artic cat Prowler 550 electrical problem



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Im working on my grandpas prowler and I seem to have a problem with the charging system. When the machine is running I am getting a flucuation of anywhere from 14 volts down to 11 and once an a while itll fall to 9.... When I first started it was at 14 then when it warmed up it start flucuating. The battery I think is bad, I had it on a charger and if wouldn't ever come to complete charge, I had to jump it to get it started. Would the problem be Voltage regulator? Or stator problem?


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd try a new battery first


----------

